# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Loge Syndroom

## Laura

Hallo allemaal,
Mijn dochter heeft waarschijnlijk het Loge Syndroom. Ze heeft nog diverse onderzoeken lopen. Deze aandoening komt normaliter voor bij fanatieke sporters. Zij sport nauwelijks (een paar keer per jaar). Kan iemand me er iets meer over vertellen en ook of je het kunt hebben, terwijl je nauwelijks sport.
We maken ons ontzettend zorgen over haar toekomst (opleiding).
Alvast bedankt,
Laura

----------


## Wendy

Wat is het Loge Syndroom?

----------


## Laura

Dat is dat je rond een spier een soort harde omkapseling hebt. Mijn dochter heeft dat over de gehele lengte op diverse plaatsen in haar been. Kan volgens zeggen alleen operatief verwijderd worden.
Groetjes,
Laura

----------


## Wendy

Ik kende het niet. Dan kan ze waarschijnlijk moeilijk lopen? Hoe oud is ze? Veel sterkte met je dochter.

Groetjes, Wendy.

----------


## Kiki

Hoi,
Ik besef dat het al lang geleden is deze vraag van jou maar wellicht kom je na een lange tijd, net als ik, weer op de site. 
Ik heb net een logo syndroom laten onderzoeken. Ik heb heel lang gesport en toen dacht ik te hebben. Dit bleek niet het geval. Ik ben al 6 jaar gestopt met sporten en had nog steeds last van mijn benen. Twee maanden geleden heb ik in het Maxima Ziekenhuis in Veldhoven een drukmeting laten doen. En er kwam niets uit. Ik weet dat met een simpel sneetje in het vlies het de loge genoeg ruimte kan bieden en dat je er dan van af bent. Ik had graag gewild dat ik dit had want dan had ik wellicht geen pijn meer gehad. Ik blijf door zoeken en jij ook veel succes. Ik hoop dat het inmiddels opgelost is.
Groet Kiki




> Hallo allemaal,
> Mijn dochter heeft waarschijnlijk het Loge Syndroom. Ze heeft nog diverse onderzoeken lopen. Deze aandoening komt normaliter voor bij fanatieke sporters. Zij sport nauwelijks (een paar keer per jaar). Kan iemand me er iets meer over vertellen en ook of je het kunt hebben, terwijl je nauwelijks sport.
> We maken ons ontzettend zorgen over haar toekomst (opleiding).
> Alvast bedankt,
> Laura

----------


## Laura

Hoi Kiki, ik had je mail al beantwoord via de mailservice. Ik doe dit nog niet zo vaak. Ik weet niet of het goed gegaan is. Ik stuur het ook nog even op deze manier:

Dank je wel Kiki voor je reactie. Jammer voor je dat het niet opgelost is. Ik hoop echt dat er voor jou ook verbetering in komt. 
Met mijn dochter gaat het een stuk beter, ze vermoedden op een gegeven moment dat het uit haar rug kwam (omdat het ook allemaal niet echt duidelijk was). Ze is bij een manueel therapeut terecht gekomen (geen kraker dus). Die heeft haar nu onder behandeling en het gaat een stuk beter. We gaan er nu van uit dat ze dus niet het Loge Syndroom had. Het rare is, ze had allemaal van die pijnlijke knobbels in haar benen ontwikkeld én al haar hele leven lang ijskoude voeten. Na de 1e behandeling bij de manueel therapeut had ze voor het eerst van haar leven warme voeten, ze kon haar geluk niet op. En de pijn in haar benen was meteen een stuk minder en nu maar hopen dat ze er helemaal vanaf komt.

Heel veel sterkte en ik hoop dat je hier misschien wat mee kan. Als het lukt, laat het nog even weten dan.
Groetjes,
Laura

----------


## hanne d

Laura, ik herken de situatie van je dochter volledig. Zelf heb ik sinds december het logesyndroom terwijl ik ook niet zo vaak sport. (maximaal 1 keer in de week een halfuurtje lopen) Vroeger heb ik wel veel gesport.
Ik heb nu steunzolen gekregen en sinds maart ga ik ook naar de kine. Het ging een tijdje beter met m'n been, maar de laatste week is het terug verergerd en heb ik terug meer pijn dan voor ik naar de kine ging.
Ik ben een beetje ten einde raad.. Ik ben het beu dat ik niet kan sporten en niets lijkt te helpen.
Weet iemand nog raad voor het logesyndroom?

----------

